# No more non commital language



## Aviator (Apr 1, 2009)

I kinda, sorta use non commital language in my speech or something. I do this to avoid having to too strongly take a side on an issue, but it makes me sound weak and non assertive. I will make a concetrated effort to no longer speak like this.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 18, 2010)

/


----------

